# Olympus E-M5 M III or Fuji X-T30 for travel



## rlrock (Dec 25, 2019)

I have a Nikon D750 but am finding it a little too much to travel with. I also have a D5200 but only have the FX lenses except for the Nikon 10-20mm DX. 

So I am debating getting a mirrorless setup to travel with. I will be in Italy and France this summer and plan to hit at least one national park in 2020. 

So here are my final two setups:
- Olympus E-M5 M III with the Tamron 14-150mm lens for $1650

- Fuji X-T30 w their XF 18-135mm lens for $1425 (Fuji is giving me a $175 education rebate). 

I held the Olympus and liked the way it felt. 
The Fuji would need an additional grip ( saw them on Amazon for around $40). 

Any thoughts and ideas would be appreciated. 

Thanks!
Rich 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dck22 (Dec 25, 2019)

I sold my 750 and a slew of lenses a couple years ago and went to the Fuji X-T2 with a complement of lenses. My back and neck really appreciated the change and I have been thrilled with the images. I'm sure either would do the job for you, but for me, I prefer the Fuji line.


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 25, 2019)

rlrock said:


> I have a Nikon D750 but am finding it a little too much to travel with. I also have a D5200 but only have the FX lenses except for the Nikon 10-20mm DX.
> 
> So I am debating getting a mirrorless setup to travel with. I will be in Italy and France this summer and plan to hit at least one national park in 2020.
> 
> ...


Earlier this year I decided to buy a mirrorless to take on trips because of the weight reduction. I haven't touched any of my Nikon gear since. I got an OMD EM10 mk II. I honestly have not liked a camera this much in a very long time. The in body stabilization and touch to focus alone sealed it for me. I recently purchased a 25mm 1.7 prime and the 40-150mm zoom and a Speedlite. You have the option of Olympus, Lumix and lots of third party support for your lenses, flashes, triggers, grips, batteries, literally everything lol. This has very quickly become my favorite camera. I like the ergonomics of Olympus better than Fuji. The availability of gear with the MFT system is way better than that of Fuji.


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ac12 (Dec 25, 2019)

For the Olympus, don't you mean the OLYMPUS 14-150, not a Tamron.
I shoot Olympus, so that is my preference.
I would also add the 17/1.8 for indoor low light.

An option in place of the Olympus 14-150, is the Panasonic-Lumix 12-60/3.5-5.6 lens.  That is my light/travel lens.  
I wanted the extra 2mm on the wide end, more than the extra 90mm on the long end with the 14-150.   
The new 12-200 is another option, and it gives you that extra 2mm on the wide end, and even more reach on the long end.​The Lumix 12-60 is a bit smaller and lighter than the 14-150.  The heavier I made the travel kit, the closer I got to the weight of my Nikon DX kit.  And like you, my goal was SIGNIFICANT weight REDUCTION of my daily carry.
Yes there were a few times where I used the 40-150R to reach out further, and a few times where I wished I had the 40-150 with me, but that was only a few times in the 2 week vacation.  

It is all about trade-offs.


----------



## rlrock (Dec 25, 2019)

ac12 said:


> For the Olympus, don't you mean the OLYMPUS 14-150, not a Tamron.
> I shoot Olympus, so that is my preference.
> I would also add the 17/1.8 for indoor low light.
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

Tamron makes an MFT zoom. I love my Tamron lenses for my D750 and thought maybe continuing with them for the Olympus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

